# Is it just me or my dog...



## homeofthebrick (Oct 23, 2012)

First let me say I've enjoyed reading numerous posts about Vizsla's--it's put my mind at ease. Second, a little background about my pup, Brick, and me. Brick is almost 11 weeks old and I've had him for almost three weeks. I'm 27 years old, single, and live in a house by myself with a fenced yard. I go home for an hour lunch every day and have the time to take care of Brick, but I freaked out. The first day I received him, I called the breeder five hours later and gave him back. I freaked out. Whether it was buyer's remorse or just post-pardom depression (probably both) I didn't think I could do it. About a week later, I was still sad about my decision to return Brick so my parents worked out a deal with the breeder and I was able to get Brick back. 

It's been a very trying few weeks. We walk for an hour every night in the park. Brick has met a couple dogs and he loves them and their owners (more so their owners). Crate training has been a little difficult and I gave in to his whines one night but that only got me a wet bed the next morning... I've learned my lesson there. Other than that, potty training has been a breeze (as long as we go outside every fifteen minutes). Brick is still biting, but with more exercise I think we'll nip that in the bud (pun intended).

I just wanted to say that if any new owners are reading this post, I hope they keep in mind that in time a bond will form with your dog. Don't expect so much from your puppy. They will learn in time, especially if you're consistent. Brick and I are still learning about each other and tonight we're signing up for obedience classes. 

I will ask this of fellow owners: I live in North Dakota and I know Vizsla's aren't to be kept outdoors in the frigid cold. However, as the days grow shorter and the rain/sleet starts falling, Brick isn't up for long walks anymore. He's young, so will he adjust to the cold weather or should I buy him a sweater? The breeder said they adjust. Thanks!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My fellow Vizsla owner......If my Darcy was able to read your post, she would realise how lucky she is living with me ....there were times when Darcy was very young that I could have sent her back to the breeder...but I stuck with it, and I have a fantastic dog that I love so very much, and yes at 19 months old she still is bloody hard work at times, you must either bit the bullet and get on with bringing up this pup or make other difficult decisions... on a personal note and I live in the UK which is relatively mild,but I would not keep Darcy outdoors, she would go MENTAL...I was saddened to read your post and I wish you and your dog all the very very best.. PS.. this dog of mine will walk,run,swim and go mental in all weather conditions.. I wish you and Brick all the very best....


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hang on in there, it does get better! Our young lady Ester is now 8 months old. Despite her major zoomies, and being very mischievous, she is an absolute joy. It wasn't plain sailing though, we had huge problems, particularly with her staying in her crate at night, but persistence and patience does pay off eventually. She makes me smile just looking at her. We have been having regular training sessions and i am going to be starting her on agility training soon. It's a constant learning curve with these fabulous dogs, and one that most V and dog owners in general relish. Wishing you good luck with your new pup Brick. Personally, I would never keep any dog of mine outdoors, and certainly not a V. If in doubt, ask! The forum is great for advice.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, homeofthebrick, and welcome to the forums!! 

I do hope you are now firm in your commitment to Brick, because owning a dog is a serious responsibility that will last a long time -- fifteen years or so. You are now responsible for another life besides your own. You will be everything to him.

You can expect many challenges raising a puppy... but throughout your time with him, you'll have many wonderful, fun and touching times, too. Soon enough, you won't be able to imagine your life without him in it. 

Now about your sweater question. This has always been a subject of huge debate here on the forums, so all I can give you is my personal opinion. Brick is young, and a sweater probably wouldn't hurt on his walks. As he gets older, and if you are able to find a safe place to let him exercise off leash, he probably won't need one. If he's running around, he'll be generating lots of body heat. If you are walking him on leash, and he can't run, then a sweater or doggie coat might be a comfort to him. You are right, though... a Vizsla is not a dog well suited to outdoor living. They LOVE being with their people!! ;D ;D


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

As others have said, it does get better as they age, but it can be quite the trial to get there. Puppies are energetic, mischievous, rambunctious, occasionally destructive, and needy. They're really still all those things as they get older, just in a more controlled manner.  But they're also loving and funny and sweet. If you have a firm commitment to him and his development, you will have a good friend for the rest of his life. As mswhipple said, you will be everything to him (and, if you're like me, he'll soon become part of your "everything".)

As for sweaters--Jasper and I live in Minnesota. I did purchase him a coat, which he wears on walks when it's quite cold. Otherwise he shivers and doesn't want to do anything (he had much less tolerance for cold when he was younger than he does now, mind you). He does not wear it in the house, since he usually doesn't need it. If he gets chilly, then he goes under blankets. I do take the coat off when he's anywhere he can be off-leash, since he generates enough body heat that he stays warm. So on cold, wet on-leash walks, he might want something. Otherwise, no. Also, you might need to invest in some bag balm/Musher's secret/doggie boots for particularly icy days, and make sure to give his feet a good rinse after he's been walking anywhere people have put road/sidewalk salt down--they make "pet-friendly" stuff, but most of it isn't, and you don't want him licking it off his paws and eating it.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You now have a best friend for life. These are amazing dogs but do require a lot of training, attention and love. In return he will give you nothing but love and loyalty. I am sure you will enjoy the obedience classes. It just amazed me how quickly they learn. My 10 month old started puppy agility four weeks ago and just loves it (not sure I do). You will make so many new friend through your puppy. Life is going to be one big change 

I live in the south of the UK where the climate is quite mild and I had to get a sweater for my pup last spring as he did shiver. It is not so much a problem at the moment as he is older and has more weight on him so probably doesn't feel the cold. As another member said if he is running around he will probably be fine it is when they are standing still or get wet. I met a lady with two Vizslas from London the other day and they have sweaters and coats on most of the time now, so they are all different. Just see how your puppy is.

There was a rather "heated" thread recently call The Great Coat Debate you might find that interesting. You could use the search box on the right.

Post some pictures of your puppy, we love pictures on this forum.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there - welcome!

These dogs are a huge commitment and a life changer, for sure. I am the same age, living with my boyfriend. I can't imagine taking care of Otto on my own. It can be done - but with my schedule, he would not receive the attention he does now. Luckily our schedule are pretty opposite so Otto benefits.

I'm sure that was an extremely difficult decision to return him - but if a pup is to be returned, I imagine it is better before he has the chance to bond with you rather than letting months go by and then decide to give him up. 

The others are absolutely right - The more activities you do with your guy, the stronger your bond will become and the more content you both will be. 

Stick it out! The first 10 months for us were the most trying - with some bouts of compliance from Otto here and there. Since July, Otto has been pretty much smooth sailing and has always been a joy. He has his head on my stomach as I type this! You will both find your groove and soon you will not care to remember life before Brick!

I wish you the best. Raising a puppy is character building. You both will help each other along.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi it's nice to see you here

I'm so sorry you have had some trouble which seems to me commitment issue, but I'm sure you will sort it out as the time goes by. 
I got Miley from my hubby after I lost my best friend(dog) in accident..so she was a kind of replacement at first.
I was very sad all the time and Miley has sensed that and she was inseparable from me. These dogs have a huge soul you will feel it too if you didn't already.

No they are not outside dogs, if it's very cold outside I put her a sweeter - I live in Ireland so it doesn't happen often.

Hope Brick stays with you many years ahead


----------

